# Josh Lowry- Legends Never Die



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

The legendary kayaker Josh Lowry, fell from a cliff while scouting the Deschutes. He was knocked unconscious and never woke. I will miss my uncles infectious laugh. 

Here is an article from few years ago illustrating what an amazing character he was in the kayaking community. 

ISSUU - Kayak Session Josh Lowry Profile by Josh Lowry


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Condolences. I saw him just this winter in Futaleufu. I worked for him for just a brief stint a few years back. He showed me down the Rio Azul and Futa for my first time in Chile. Truly a character.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

Another article I just found.

How Kayak Legend Josh Lowry Will Save the River Puelo//NicoParco.comNico Parco


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Holy shit that's bad news. Josh was a legend and one of the people I looked forward to seeing most in Chile throughout the years. A good man with a amazing river sense and a bad ass paddler.
He let me tag along on some first d's he'd lined up and was always willing to share information, beta and stories. 
I'll always remember meeting him the first time. What an impression he made on me. A super cool individual.
A true legend that will be sorely missed here and down south.

R.I.P. Josh


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, hard to beleive. When I was in Futa this winter hitching to the river Josh was the only guy who would consistently pick me up and let me tag along his trips. Incredibly nice guy, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## maddog61 (Jun 1, 2008)

For the last 12 years I have had the honor of hanging with Josh down in the south. His infectious laugh and his easy going ways were more impressive to me than an incredible resume of first descents. In March Josh flipped me and my daughter in consuela on the bridge to bridge section of the Futa, when all was retrieved with his signature laugh, he said " now wasn't that exciting". Or the time when someone 6 years older than me kicked my ass in the futa down river race. Cannot say enough positive about this whitewater legend and incredible person. 
Nos vemos mi amigo. Buenos Lineas


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

sad to hear this.,...awesome boating resume...really lived the kayaking life to it's fullest....besides California and Chile he was a pioneer of Chiapas boating /exploration and 1st descender of the Macal Gorge...RIP


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Josh taught me volumes. Had many good times on the river with him in Futa. He will be missed. 

Rip Josh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverology (Apr 4, 2013)

Just heard yesterday from some of the NM/CO/FUTA crew that one of our best has broken through to the other side. The years/seasons spent with Josh in Futa were some of the best of my life, I always looked forward to seeing him, and still do. Hard to write through the tears. Josh is the river. Buenas Lineas my old friend, u will be missed and remembered. See you at rivers edge on the other side. 
p.s. Sending u a watermelon pyre with the finest tequila down the mighty Rio Grande for the journey.


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Josh made the best pancakes down on the Futa. He had a little wood burning stove and I remember waking up on a cold morning to them. Josh let me camp out in the back of his establishment during my first vist to the Futa. Truely a genuine river man. Thanks Josh for all the great memories!


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

Ahh shit! This really sucks! Miss that guy and now won't be paddling together anytime soon... But soon enough my friend.... Paddled lots of rivers w/Josh in Chile-Rio Bio Bio, Ralco>Trancura>Bio, San Pedro, Maichin, Palguin, Petrohue, Fuy, Futaleufu... This was one of the very best trips of my life, and thanks to Josh, it was truly magical!!! RIP my river brother, you will be deeply missed. I will always hear your laugh and it will bring a big smile to my face. See you on the other side Josh...


----------

